# Golden Meadow, LA inshore Report



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey everyone, just wrote up a fishing report from Golden Meadow, Louisiana on my website. Here is a link and a photo from it if anyone is interested.

The short version:

We took off over the weekend to Golden Meadow in search of a nice tournament bounty of redfish and it turned into a big water elimination weekend.. We caught some nice reds but every one of them were either under slot or over slot. Thats pretty disconcerting for us since we were prefishing for a few upcoming tournaments. Anyway, all we found was high muddy water and being sight fisherman, that just doesn't fly. Here is a photo of me from the day. 










Hope everyone likes it. If you want to read the article in its entirety, here it is: Fishing Report - Golden Meadow, LA

Thanks and tight lines,
Chris


----------

